# New to area.



## Travismdrury (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm fairly new to the Pensacola area and would really like to get into scuba diving and spearfishing. Any advice on Scuba courses I can take in the area would be great.


----------



## capt happy (Feb 24, 2015)

Had a great experience with MBT Divers on barrancas. Was both professional and affordable with key focus on safety. I had to split my dives between instructors but it was not an issue with them and I got to check off a square in my bucket list .......


----------

